# "How to fly the B-24"



## JCS (May 12, 2005)

I remember somebody asking where they could find these videos but I cant find the thread it was in, so here they are:

http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/B-24.html


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2005)

Zeno has some great stuff on hist site!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Fantasic movie!


----------

